# buying my first saddle help!



## harrietmina (30 August 2015)

So I'm currently looking to buy my first horse. I know I need to wait until I actually have the horse before buying a saddle...but I have no idea what I have to do when the time comes?!
I am thinking of going for a second hand saddle so I can get something better quality without the big price tag. Do I get the saddle fitter to come, measure my horse up, tell me what size saddle to get and then he'll alter it to suit my horse? I have no clue!

Also, how much would people recommend spending on a second hand saddle? I haven't got a huge budget but its not something I really want to skip out on.
Finally, any good brands/styles etc that you'd recommend? We'll be doing a bit of everything, jumping, schooling, hacking...probably no dressage.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 August 2015)

The saddle fitter should ask what breed or type your horse is, what you do with your horse and your budget. Then they will bring a selection of saddles to try on the horse. Any that are good fits, you will ride in to see how they suit you.


----------



## harrietmina (1 September 2015)

Faracat said:



			The saddle fitter should ask what breed or type your horse is, what you do with your horse and your budget. Then they will bring a selection of saddles to try on the horse. Any that are good fits, you will ride in to see how they suit you.
		
Click to expand...

So would he be able to sell me a second hand saddle? or do I not necessarily have to buy from him, just pay for the call out and then use the sizing info he's given me?


----------



## twiggy2 (1 September 2015)

best thing to do is to ask around for recommendations for saddle fitters, one around my way does not sell saddles anymore he finds there is more business in fitting and advising on saddles people already have or are going to buy. So he can come out look at and measure your horse and he will give you a make and size of saddle to look for that will fit with adjustments in flocking or minor work to adjust-he is a master saddler who used to make saddles to fit but he has found that to be less profitable now. So then you source the saddle and he comes back out to adjust the fit.
Another saddler I use works out of a large tack shop and sells new and second hand, you go and book an appointment (approx 3 month wait currently) and they ask some questions;
how big/old is the horse?
what breed/type is the horse?
how old is the horse?
height and build of the rider?
what you want to do with horse?
what type of saddle you prefer?
leather or synthetic?

then the saddler comes out on the arranged day and brings a selection of saddles with them to try on your horse.


----------



## nato (1 September 2015)

Make sure you check if they sell secondhand and give them your budget before they come out


----------



## Shay (1 September 2015)

Your horse may come with their tack - some do.  But even then do get it checked.  Sometimes the tack that comes with the horse doesn't actually belong to or fit said horse!  Because its your first experience at buying a saddle I would suggest getting a saddle fitter who also sells second hand saddles to come out and fit one.  Ask around locally for a good recommendation.  There are a few pitfalls in buying second hand saddles and you don;t want to get lumbered with something you've paid too much for that can't be used!


----------



## harrietmina (1 September 2015)

Shay said:



			Your horse may come with their tack - some do.  But even then do get it checked.  Sometimes the tack that comes with the horse doesn't actually belong to or fit said horse!  Because its your first experience at buying a saddle I would suggest getting a saddle fitter who also sells second hand saddles to come out and fit one.  Ask around locally for a good recommendation.  There are a few pitfalls in buying second hand saddles and you don;t want to get lumbered with something you've paid too much for that can't be used!
		
Click to expand...

I've already asked... He was wearing a lovely saddle in his photo but they said he can't come with tack :'(


----------



## harrietmina (1 September 2015)

twiggy2 said:



			best thing to do is to ask around for recommendations for saddle fitters, one around my way does not sell saddles anymore he finds there is more business in fitting and advising on saddles people already have or are going to buy. So he can come out look at and measure your horse and he will give you a make and size of saddle to look for that will fit with adjustments in flocking or minor work to adjust-he is a master saddler who used to make saddles to fit but he has found that to be less profitable now. So then you source the saddle and he comes back out to adjust the fit.
Another saddler I use works out of a large tack shop and sells new and second hand, you go and book an appointment (approx 3 month wait currently) and they ask some questions;
how big/old is the horse?
what breed/type is the horse?
how old is the horse?
height and build of the rider?
what you want to do with horse?
what type of saddle you prefer?
leather or synthetic?

then the saddler comes out on the arranged day and brings a selection of saddles with them to try on your horse.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing! Thank you so much!


----------

